

Our Startup's Election Visualizations - uuilly
http://www.uuorld.com/reports/

======
tdonia
Your visualizations are interesting - one quick suggestion about the gallery:
it'd be nice if the thumbnail's alt tags provided the title of the
visualization. Google may appreciate knowing that sort of thing as well.

~~~
uuilly
Solid point. Thanks...

------
uuilly
Note: There are two election posts. The kml files and the videos below it.

